# New Smoker from Arizona



## Sir_McGyver (Dec 4, 2019)

Hail all,

My nickname is McGyver from when I was active duty...I live in Goodyear Arizona, and a few days ago got the Masterbuilt MES 140S that was on sale at Sportsman's Warehouse. I have a small tube offset charcoal smoker/grill (charbroil I think) and have used it a few times, but its size really limited what I could cook. I have been looking at smokers for a while and have run the gamut of brands (Bradley - Nice, but didn't care for the proprietary biscuit design, PitBoss- Seemed flimsy and wasn't sure about them, Traeger - too expensive for me). I was trying to decide between Electric and Propane, and had sort of picked a Propane Masterbuilt. But when I saw the MES 140S on sale for 199.99 USD (normally 399.99) I took the bait.

So, I have done the break-in, which went well. The built-in Temp probe seemed to be pretty on the money, but I also have 2 other temp probes that I will use as well...better to be safe than sorry.

Reading the forums, I have already ordered the AMNPS and it should be here by next week. Also looking at parts to build the Mailbox Mod...While the chip method works, I don't want to have to go feed the monster every 30 to 45 minutes (from what I have read). Looking at an Aluminum mailbox (which is 4 times more than a basic steel one). Yes, I too do not want to take the chance of making my food Galvanized Flavored...even if it is only in my head.

Okay, so now for the rookie question...I went to the Masterbuilt website to ohh and ahh over the products. Funny thing is, I don't see my smoker on the website under Smokers...I don't see it on there anywhere for that matter. The do have a MWS 140S, that is an electric pellet smoker, but I only see the MES 130. Now when you look up the Destruction Manual it gives you one for the MES 130B, 130C, 130S, 135B, 135S, 140B, 140G, 140S...Also, when you look at accessories for the smokers (legs and such, knees aren't they use to be) they don't list what it works with/fits on/etc...But my smoker is no where on their website.

So I guess my question is...Did I just buy an orphan Smoker? I see people talk about various generation of MES they own, how do I know what Gen mine is? 

Anyway, thanks for letting me become part of the family...See you through the Smoke!

McGyver


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2019)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 4, 2019)

Welcome from Middle TN!


----------



## kruizer (Dec 4, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 4, 2019)

Welcome from far south of you around the Town to tough to die. I have the MES 30 but none of the add on's, use it for sausage and bacon mostly. welcome to the site.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 4, 2019)

Welcome from Ohio. Perhaps this link from 

 Bearcarver
  will help. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...cognition-pictures-info-digital-units.246300/


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2019)

Welcome to SMF!
Yes if you have any questions about a MES smoker 

 Bearcarver
  is  the guy to ask.
If he doesn't see this just message him.
Al


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 5, 2019)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! We looked at places in Goodyear, too much jet noise. RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 5, 2019)

Welcome from Phoenix!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2019)

Sir_McGyver said:


> Hail all,
> 
> My nickname is McGyver from when I was active duty...I live in Goodyear Arizona, and a few days ago got the Masterbuilt MES 140S that was on sale at Sportsman's Warehouse. I have a small tube offset charcoal smoker/grill (charbroil I think) and have used it a few times, but its size really limited what I could cook. I have been looking at smokers for a while and have run the gamut of brands (Bradley - Nice, but didn't care for the proprietary biscuit design, PitBoss- Seemed flimsy and wasn't sure about them, Traeger - too expensive for me). I was trying to decide between Electric and Propane, and had sort of picked a Propane Masterbuilt. But when I saw the MES 140S on sale for 199.99 USD (normally 399.99) I took the bait.
> 
> ...




Howdy McGyver!
Welcome to SMF!
What you have there is what we call a "Hybrid", with the Gen #1 exterior, and a Gen #2.5 interior. It should be one of the best, since it has one of the old "RF" remotes, instead of the Bluetooth Remote. Personally I would try using the AMNPS without a mailbox, by putting it on the right end of the bottom rack, just above the chip dumper hole, with the dumper pulled out about 3", but that's entirely up to you.

As for the height, I just have mine up about 2' off the ground, but I don't have to move mine around---It's stationary on my front porch. I had a few boxes I built for my Chainsaw carving, each made of Four 2 X 12s, and topped with 3/4" plywood, so I just stacked 2 of them on top of each other & ratchet strapped my MES 40 to the top of that. Good & Solid!!!
Any questions, just ask.
Want some Tips or Recipes, or ideas, just click below on "Bear's Step by Steps".

Bear


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 5, 2019)

Welcome aboard from So Cal. Sounds like you got a great deal. I look forward to seeing many more posts from you. Have an awesome day. 

G


----------



## Sir_McGyver (Dec 5, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! We looked at places in Goodyear, too much jet noise. RAY


As I retired from the Air Force...the jet noise doesn't even register anymore unless I am out at the base. Mind you, being around those General Dynamic Ramp Vacuums for 20 years didn't help with the hearing, but hey, the VA gave me 10% disability for it.


----------



## jnorth (Dec 5, 2019)

Welcome from Alaska.  I was just about to order one of those to replace my old gen 1 MES 40, glad I thought to see if anyone had something to say about it here as it's $50 cheaper at Sportsman's then it is at Cabela's where I was going to order it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2019)

jnorth said:


> Welcome from Alaska.  I was just about to order one of those to replace my old gen 1 MES 40, glad I thought to see if anyone had something to say about it here as it's $50 cheaper at Sportsman's then it is at Cabela's where I was going to order it.


Me andthe wife traveled to Alaska this summer. My profile pic is in front of the pipeline. Lived in Fairbanks for about 6 years


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 6, 2019)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------

